# 5D III delete RAW+JPEG



## cid (Jul 30, 2014)

Last weekend I used for the first time the option to simultaneously record RAW to CF card and JPEG to SD card on my 5D mk. III, it worked as expected however I found one thing when deleting shots I didn't like.

After quick review I decided to delete some shots, everything seemed ok, pictures weren't shown when browsing shots on camera, but then I realised only RAW shots were deleted and JPEG shots remained untouched. It think this is bit inconvenient as I wanted to have same two sets one in RAW and one in JPEG. Basically I had to review JPEG set again after I removed CF card from camera.

Is there any way to set the body to delete image from both cards simultaneously?

Thank you


----------



## helpful (Aug 3, 2014)

This is a bug that apparently Canon has decided not to fix since it doesn't have any fatal negative impact (just a bunch of irritation).

But this bug of performing operations like deleting and locking images only on one of the two cards has a more sinister consequence when locking images and using them in a fast-moving workflow like sports photography.

I have software that scans a memory card in under 5 seconds, copies any locked images and prepares them for media use on a web page. I simply push the lock button on any image that I want to go to media while I'm taking photos at a game. At any given moment, someone can come and swap out a memory card, scan it in 5 seconds, then hand it back. (The 5 second scan is possible, because locking an image is not stored within the image itself, but is a file flag in the file system, which can be read almost instantaneously, requiring almost no time beyond that needed to actually transfer the few files which are actually locked. Ratings, however, require scanning at least part of each file, and would take at least ten times longer to use in this way.)

The fatal problem is that Canon's cameras randomly switch between which memory card is active (regardless of camera settings), and the lock operation is only performed on one memory card.

So several times the locked images haven't been there on one memory card, and whole bunch of memory cards need to get scanned to find them. Occasionally this has caused an issue, as you can imagine.

Canon needs to get their game together and provide an option to perform file operations like deleting and locking on both cards rather than one.

Sure, someone might want to have a back up of ALL the images on a second card, even ones that were "deleted." But probably nobody wants to have files locked only on one of their cards, especially if the camera is randomly flipping between active card slots when any cards are taken out, making it impossible to know which card actually contains the locked version of any particular image.


----------

